# 5200



## J_B (Apr 13, 2004)

I am thinking of buying a co-worker's '02 5200 sz 54. I have heard and been told that the Trek sz 54 is not a true 54. Any one have any idea? If I ride a 52 will it make that big of a deal if I go to a 54? I'm 5' 7" w/29" inseam. 

I am a singletrack/dh junkie and ride my current road bike to helpe with climbing and hauling that 40lb freeride bike around. I basically am ignorant to the road bike sizing. Thanks everyone.


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

I am the same size as you and ride a 54cm. I had a 52 but it was too small




J_B said:


> I am thinking of buying a co-worker's '02 5200 sz 54. I have heard and been told that the Trek sz 54 is not a true 54. Any one have any idea? If I ride a 52 will it make that big of a deal if I go to a 54? I'm 5' 7" w/29" inseam.
> 
> I am a singletrack/dh junkie and ride my current road bike to helpe with climbing and hauling that 40lb freeride bike around. I basically am ignorant to the road bike sizing. Thanks everyone.


----------



## thedude65 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have found that many people your hight can fit on a oclv 54. But if you have short legs you it may be a bit tall. I would ride your coworker's bike for a few rides and see if it works out.


----------

